# The Amazing Sewor Watch



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

The Amazing Sewor watch......

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00U0SOQSY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00



As promoted yesterday kept time to within 5 secs overnight :laugh:

So if you ignore the off centre Cyclops, transfer printed bezel, and dubious steel.....

It's ace


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> The Amazing Sewor watch......
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00U0SOQSY?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
> 
> ...


 i hate to tell you, but its not a transfer printed bezel, it has its protective coating still on, it will peel off :thumbsup:

it is probably running a dg2813, when running properly they are accurate and tough little movements

it would be worth £13 just for the parts :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> i hate to tell you, but its not a transfer printed bezel, it has its protective coating still on, it will peel off :thumbsup:
> 
> it is probably running a dg2813, when running properly they are accurate and tough little movements
> 
> it would be worth £13 just for the parts :laugh:


 Transfer printed......I tried pulling one of once ? I'll get pulling..... :laugh:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Whilst I await for my two to arrive, will you use yours as a guinea pig so that the rest of us know what NOT to do with them? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

DJH584 said:


> Whilst I await for my two to arrive, will you use yours as a guinea pig so that the rest of us know what NOT to do with them? :biggrin: :biggrin:


 I haven't worn mine yet....just left it on the side. Softly softly catches Monkey :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

RWP said:


> I haven't worn mine yet....just left it on the side. Softly softly catches Monkey :thumbsup:


 would this be the monkey that made the watch per chance ? :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Probably one of a production line of ham fisted Monkeys :thumbsup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

From an Amazon review of the watch:

There was one flaw that came with one watch, which is why I could not give this a full 5 stars, and that is the colored bezel trim with the numbers is peeling up on the 45 and 50 lines. I will have to take this to a watch repair store and have them professionally re-glue the bezel trim, so that's an added cost to me to make this bezel correct

So it looks as though it IS a printed bezel.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Will Fly said:


> From an Amazon review of the watch:
> 
> There was one flaw that came with one watch, which is why I could not give this a full 5 stars, and that is the colored bezel trim with the numbers is peeling up on the 45 and 50 lines. I will have to take this to a watch repair store and have them professionally re-glue the bezel trim, so that's an added cost to me to make this bezel correct
> 
> So it looks as though it IS a printed bezel.


 It's a metal plate insert with a protective cover :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

Will Fly said:


> From an Amazon review of the watch:
> 
> There was one flaw that came with one watch, which is why I could not give this a full 5 stars, and that is the colored bezel trim with the numbers is peeling up on the 45 and 50 lines. I will have to take this to a watch repair store and have them professionally re-glue the bezel trim, so that's an added cost to me to make this bezel correct
> 
> So it looks as though it IS a printed bezel.


 it is just a thin plastic clear cover that peels off :yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

RWP - how long did take for yours to arrive in the post? I've just had notification that mine will arrive sometime after next Friday. However I did order mine from a different seller to yours and erm er did pay slightly less :yes:

Edit: I had an idea we could rely on Honour for answer to the movement question although it doesn't get us any closer as to what is inside!!!!

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/96440-chasing-chinese-movements-wenzhou/&do=embed&embedComment=973845&embedDo=findComment#comment-973845



> and the movements listed are "Genuine Wenzhou 3-jewels Mechanical Hand-Winding Movement" as well as a similar 5-jewel movement. It should be said that looking at the movements in Sewor watches for sale, some of them are clearly automatic varieties, and there are some Sewor watches that claim to contain 21 jewel automatic movements, and these are not specced as being Wenzhou-made. As a final note to confuse us, some Sewor watches are listed as having "Sewor" movements, which begs to question of whether Sewor is itself a company making movements or just a brand name.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

It took a week from Amazon.....well packed....still keeping time :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> Edit: I had an idea we could rely on Honour for answer to the movement question although it doesn't get us any closer as to what is inside!


 i would put a bet on it that it contains a dg2813, they are made in countless factories with countless levels of quality :yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > i would put a bet on it that it contains a dg2813, they are made in countless factories with countless levels of quality


 Then we shall have to er er "persuade" RWP to take the back of his watch and show us a picture of the movement. Either or we wait until mine show up and I'll take the back off one of those.

RWP: As you have one sitting there, can you please tell me if it the case back is screw down or snap on?

Hmm I may have answered my own question. Looking at one of the pictures it would appear to have a Rolex style screw down case back. If this is this the case then I may have the proper die to undo the case back.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay my two watches arrived the other day and I found I had to use the ball of duct tape method to remove the screw down caseback - which was not on very tightly at all.

Please excuse the rubbish photos, but this is the movement I found inside if anyone would like to hazard a guess as to what it is. I cannot find any identifying marks on it.



















Regards

David


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

its is a chinese Dg variant and based on the Miyota 8*** series


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks Bruce. I have to say that if I hand wind it, the power reserve is good for about 36 hours. The autowind is not so good, so far only lasting about 12 hours.
So would it be a DG2813 or another model?

David


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2016)

DJH584 said:


> Thanks Bruce. I have to say that if I hand wind it, the power reserve is good for about 36 hours. The autowind is not so good, so far only lasting about 12 hours.
> So would it be a DG2813 or another model?
> 
> David


 probably is a 2813, but they are made in so many different factories the QC is very very variable, some are just as good as the miyotas if they have been made and lubed correctly


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I believe that Sewor watches may be among the better Chinese cheapies that I have come across. I know I have mentioned this company before in one or two topics on the forum (as noted above) but I have encountered so many different Chinese cheapies that I cannot off-hand recall if I got to the bottom of where Sewor watches come from. Oh yes, I have looked at my latest Chinese cheapie topic, and I recall now reading a steampunk forum review about a skeleton Sewor watch, and as someone mentioned above, I believe I tried to find out the makers of certain Sewor watch movements in a prior topic. It seems that the nature of the movement in that Sewor automatic discussed in this thread has now been deduced, though we may never know which Chinese company made it. Before leaving this fascinating subject, I will just show you a couple more Sewor watches to whet your appetites, but although I might recommend a particular model, the problem with cheap Chinese mechanical watches is that they vary in quality even between individual identical watches, let alone the same model produced by different firms.

Sewor automatic with decorative tourbillon style balance - stainless steel case, glass crystal and genuine leather strap - no details given of the movement inside, and priced at about US$25 on Amazon.com (pic from exc.images-amazon.com):










A Sewor automatic calendar watch of a design that seems to have been produced/branded by a number of Chinese companies specialising in cheap mechanicals. The buttons and the crown are screw-down, and I have found my own cheap Chinese version of this watch to be surprisingly good value (pic from s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com):


----------



## Mart (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry misread this, thought it said sewer watch.


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Mart said:


> Sorry misread this, thought it said sewer watch.


 Miiiiaaaaaoooowww!!!!! :biggrin:

Honour. Would you agree that both the Winner and Sewor watches are made by the same company and the only difference is the name/logo on the dial?

David


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

Bought two of these, one for me one for the missus, not bad at all for the price, they seem to keep time quite well, mine gained a minute over a week, definitely better than some other watches of the ilk. Would regard them as splash proof only.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The 12 hour power reserve on auto vs 30+ on hand winding or handwind assist is fairly common on these movements and movement types, I'm sure Bruce will agree, but on a VFM basis, you'd be hard put to find much that's better round the price level. :yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

I found with the two that I have that I couldn't adjust the strap enough to fit my skinny wrist. So I used the strap from one of the Infantry watches I have and now it looks like this.

(Apologies for blurry picture)










David


----------



## robredz (May 18, 2016)

Looks fine to me, my wife also has that red/black bezel.Other observations are that the lume is rubbish, but that is to be expected at the price, and the little blob on the 12 O'clock on the bezel has fallen out of both of ours, again not bothered, they both appear to be very accurate and better than some at four times the price.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I bought one of these with the black bezel after seeing this thread when I first looked at the forum. I got it 30/3/2016. It's been on my wrist (apart from washing) 24/7 and it's varied 3 seconds. Should I send it back? :laugh:


 Grrrrrrrrrr........mine gave up the ghost on day three. :taz:


----------

